# What's the worst date you've ever been on?



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

it doesn't have to strictly be the worst. it can be the most bizarre, etc. just an experience that you'd be happy to never repeat.

so, walk us through it(them?).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Went on a date I didn't realise was a date, thought he just wanted to hang out. Realised it was a date and decided I'd see how it went even though I wasn't attracted to him, ended up back at his place and we cuddled a bit was pretty awkward. On the way back I ended up kissing him to see if that did anything his hair got in the way and it was pretty bad. Got back immediately let him know on Facebook that it wasn't going to happen he got pretty upset. The badness continued later and got much worse but just focusing on that date for this post.

This is the only one I want to share atm.

I have had problems with guys who get more emotionally invested in me than I am with them. It doesn't leave much room for experimentation when they have really strong feelings for you or whatever.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

definitely that time my gf slapped me and bit me and hit me in public lol. I dont want to go into the details.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Like any true nerdy/loner/hermit my dates are based on videogames.


* *




Beat a Hooker to death with a giant dildo & stole the money.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I didn't want to have sex with him so he left me on the couch to text another woman. I casually saw this guy for 6 months to a year, I don't recall how long exactly, and it's probably what I'm most embarrassed about in my dating life.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

The one where I just felt increasingly uncomfortable because he was trying too hard, then at the end he kissed me sloppily despite me indicating no interest. I frowned and said ''Really?''. He looked sheepish and slunk away and that was the end of the date. He messaged me later pretending nothing happened which creeped me out more and I didn't contact him again.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

The worse one was my first ever when I was at school, 13/14 years old. I got a date with one of the hotties of the year. My mate and her mate came out with us too, and basically we were all effing around at the park and the river. 



I didnt know what to say, so just talked to my mate instead ha. Said goodbye after a bit, then I ran back to get a snog off her, which I did. Then got chased by two older kids who we were throwing insults at a few days earlier.


I dont think I talked to her again until about 6 months later.


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

i was on a date once when i was 18.....i was a complete shambles.....i couldnt talk to the girl at all and i was stuck with her for 5 hours.....it was so embarrassing and hurtful that i wish it never happened.....it put me off dating, embarrassingly so to such an extent that im stiill a virgin at 44


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have had problems with guys who get more emotionally invested in me than I am with them. It doesn't leave much room for experimentation when they have really strong feelings for you or whatever.


mm, i think not being on the same page is always a source for problems /: sometimes you just wanna have fun.



leaf in the wind said:


> *I didn't want to have sex with him so he left me on the couch to text another woman.* I casually saw this guy for 6 months to a year, I don't recall how long exactly, and it's probably what I'm most embarrassed about in my dating life.


ew, he sounds gross as heck.



Rains said:


> The one where I just felt increasingly uncomfortable because he was trying too hard, then at the end he kissed me sloppily despite me indicating no interest. *I frowned and said ''Really?''. *He looked sheepish and slunk away and that was the end of the date. He messaged me later pretending nothing happened which creeped me out more and I didn't contact him again.


i love that you did this.



harrison said:


> I've been on some quite strange "dates." *One girl started telling me all about the primal screaming therapy she was doing at the moment.* I made some sort of excuse and left.


lmao, that sounds like the right time to make a hasty exit.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my birthdate*

deepest regret of existing

all i can achieve is ending myself


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know some people don't consider going out with your long-term boyfriend/girlfriend a date but anyways. Some of the worst dates I've been on were with boyfriends where we were supposed to be having a good time shopping/eating/drinking/bar hopping etc. and instead we had a huge fight. So much drama and made so much worse with it being in public. I usually end up crying and the boyfriend would end up threatening to walk off and leave me wherever. Just awful. 

Still think it's odd that many people only consider something a date if it's with someone relatively new and only if it's proper somehow- like at a restaurant. I've had quite a few crappy dates through online dating. A few times I saw them and immediately wanted to make a u-turn to go back home. Online dating seems to be very good at producing such results. Really can't be sure what they look like, if you can have a decent conversation with them, what their real motivations are, or if they are really single or not until you meet.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am 100% certain that I would act exactly like this girl if I were on a date with this guy:





No worst date stories b/c I just don't date often. Ok, maybe that one fling that was disappointing because of the walk to my car alone.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been on one "date" ever and on pace for zero more


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had only a few first dates and they were never bad, even when things were clearly not working out. No one was a jerk about it and we still had a pretty good time. Perhaps the most awkward moment was when I told a guy that it wasn't working out and he wanted me to explain why, then attempted to 'prove me wrong'. We got over that and ended up hanging out as friends, but that situation still bothers me a little. 

Out of the sort of dates you have when in a relationship, I've been on one where my partner was going through a psychosis and started shouting abuse at me in a restaurant. Everyone stared and the waiter clearly felt sorry for me. I started crying, stood up and left.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The one where we met before going to the coffee shop in tkmax, and she had her son with her, and for the first time _ever_ she decided to say no to him (going in the lift). Full on tantrum, with punching, kicking screaming to the point where she had to physically pick him up and carry him to the car, everyone in the entire shop staring. Had to get me to open it, while she prised him in and pinned him down with the seatbelt.

Massive fun. Aah, some of the dates with my ex were amazing. The earlier ones where he used to literally punch her in the face were great.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I was divorced and living in a mobile home and this woman would drive by on occasion and smile. Later a friend of mine moved in for a while and she happened to walk by one day so we invited her in and hung out for a while and she seemed cool so I asked her to dinner. I should have read the writing on the wall when, at the end of the meal after we had eaten dessert, she asked for more bread and more hors d'oeuvres (those came with the meal and you could get refills) which I thought was strange. But then she whispered, "I'm not going to eat them. I'll just have them box them and take them home." :blank So afterward we went dancing. We went out on the floor and I thought things were going ok and then she got close and started to coach me on how to dance. OMG, that's when I was done because she was no real dancer, lol. So I cut the evening short and never saw her again.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A few years ago I decided to do a "date" at Mercer Caverns with someone from an online dating site. I knew our personalities were pretty dissimilar from her profile, but decided to do it anyway for experience and as something to do and to give it a chance and because I didn't have any other matches.

So anyway, she turned out to be the world's most talkative person (but not in an engaging way). We were the only two people with the guide on the cave tour, and she and the guide started yacking and getting to know each other while I couldn't get a word in. I basically watched them have a date. It was kind of worth it to be paying him to keep her mouth occupied, though.

That's also the only relatively traditional date with someone I wasn't already friends with that I've ever been on. Makes me kinda thankful there haven't been more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Like any true nerdy/loner/hermit my dates are based on videogames.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Just saw this on twitter and it reminded me of your post:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never been on a date. I've only ever gotten into relationships with people I was already friends with and had already hung out with on numerous other occasions over a period of several months.

I don't consider going out for dinner with a long-term partner a "date" because when people ask about dates what they usually mean is "with someone you don't know very well". I've never been asked out on a date or been in a situation where I felt awkward and uncertain about what the other person would do. So no stories here.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just saw this on twitter and it reminded me of your post:


:teeth


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

hmm I guess when a girl I was dating walked out of a Van Halen concert when I lit up a joint. In retrospect it was meant to be, because she was very religious and my religion is heavy metal. 



After that date I stopped searching for a "christian" girl and met my wife because I answered her ad in the paper saying she liked thrash and of course I'm just a headbanging hippie


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought of another one. My then-boyfriend had invited me to his best friend's house to play a board game. I was so uncomfortable that I got up abruptedly after about 20 minutes, and very literally, ran out of the house with no explanation.

I don't think I was invited back after that. LOL.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think I talked about this situation in another forum but it my worst date.

Went on a first date today with a woman I meant online. On Tinder.

We meant at a local bar/ reastruant. We sat down at a table. Engaged in a few questions of small talk. I think I screwed up when I asked "Where are you from originally? She responds "Im American. Im from California." I say "No I mean your nationality. "You look Asian?" She dosent say a world gets up and pays the waitress for her coffee who had just brought it over walks and out the door.

Fair to say I pissed her off. I was not trying to be rude or anything. I was a little nervous and just trying to make conversation. I asked about her ethnicity I was not sure about where she was from. She appeared Asian but I wasant sure.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Today. I had sex with a friend and I really regret it. It was going really well up until then.


----------



## AshtrayedHeart (Jul 26, 2020)

I haven't


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Today. I had sex with a friend and I really regret it. It was going really well up until then.


Hopefully the sex was good. Friends with benefits can work in certain situations. ive had a couple of them that worked out well. Hopefully yours is one of them.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

chrisinmd said:


> Hopefully the sex was good. Friends with benefits can work in certain situations. ive had a couple of them that worked out well. Hopefully yours is one of them.


I wish it hadn't have happened and so disappointed in myself.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I haven't been to any horrible ones. It would have to be a double date with my boyfriend and his parents. I had a good time but I was really anxious and nervous and I feel like I barely made sense when they asked me a bunch of stuff lol and whenever I look back to that dinner I cringe with embarrassment


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

discopotato said:


> I haven't been to any horrible ones. It would have to be a double date with my boyfriend and his parents. I had a good time but I was really anxious and nervous and I feel like I barely made sense when they asked me a bunch of stuff lol and whenever I look back to that dinner I cringe with embarrassment


:squeeze

I'm afraid that I might puke on my first date. :afr


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

A woman once asked me to leave midway through a date. The plan was to hang out in the afternoon and then go to a Halloween party with her friends. Out of nowhere, she told me that it wasn't going to work and bid me farewell. She probably didn't want to introduce me to her friends. The worst part was that I drove two hours to see her and spent money on a costume. But at least I didn't have to suffer through a party for nothing.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

solitarian said:


> A woman once asked me to leave midway through a date. The plan was to hang out in the afternoon and then go to a Halloween party with her friends. Out of nowhere, she told me that it wasn't going to work and bid me farewell. She probably didn't want to introduce me to her friends. The worst part was that I drove two hours to see her and spent money on a costume. But at least I didn't have to suffer through a party for nothing.


I did that once. her behaviour made me uncomfortable so I left partway through the date.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Once right after a date I had to drive to a random neighborhood and find a place to pee in the dark by someone's house. 

While on the date I didn't want to go to the bathroom and held it in the entire time until I was in my car driving home by myself and it turned into a major emergency. I literally had no other option than to pull over and pee in this residual neighborhood. 

At least it was at night and I already dropped the girl off so it's not like she witnessed it. The date itself was OK, just what happened after was embarrassing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I mean, all of my dates were less than ideal but as a guy who has always been ugly and never really had any redeeming qualities, I consider myself to have been fortunate to have had any dates at all. Ever.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

one time a girl invited me to the beach and I got lost and the date was cancelled


another time a girl brought her sister to the first date and it felt really awkward, even more awkward than a first date can be


a third time the girl used fake pictures and had no interest in me whatsoever when i tried to make conversation, a complete 180 from when we were texting prior before. also i accidently thought she had a kid for some reason which made things awkward.



I think one girl got mad that I didnt go in for a kiss but I think i was too chicken to do so, she complained about it on twitter later. I also came out as trans basically to her which was a bad idea.


one girl I said "awww" when she said she had a good time, guess that was the wrong thing to say and I should have said something else. also no kiss.


this one girl we talked on a bench after she got done with work but it did not feel like a date and I was kind of confused about it, we did not end up going on another date.


----------

